# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  السودان ضد منتخب مالى -منتصريين باذن الله

## على الصغير

*صقور الجديان يتأهبون لعبور النسور المالية اليوم باستاد المريخ بامدرمان اللقاء الكبير الذي يجمع المنتخب الوطني الاول ونظيره المالي في اطار مباريات الجولة الاولى ضمن المجموعة الرابعة لتصفيات المرحلة الاخيرة من المجموعة العاشرة في الدور الثاني وجاء المنتخب المالي في صدارة المجموعة برصيد 12 نقطة بينما حل 
المنتخب الوطني في المركز الثاني برصيد 9 نقاط متساويا مع منتخب الكنغو والذي تفوق عليه بافضيلة الاهداف وفي المواجهات السابقة

ومنتصريين باذن الله 

وقد اعلن المدرب التشكيله كالاتى 
 حافظ
الزومه -----------مرق---------الباشا------------بله
قلق ------- الشغيل----------راجى ------- هيثم مصطفى 
طمبل----------- -وكاريكا 

والاحتياطى 
السعودى -مهند الطاهر -طارق مختار -انس الطاهر -الدعيع
ومنتصريين باذن الله والنصر للسودان
*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصريين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*بسم الله بدات المباراه
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*منقولة وين ؟؟
*

----------


## على الصغير

*منقوله على اى ار تى 1
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الدقيقه 5 ولعب محصور فى منتصف الملعب وحماس سودانى
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*هجمه سودانيه بله لطمبل لكاريكا
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*الدقيقة 32 والتيجة تعادل 1\1 . 
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*احرز مالي الهدف الاول عن طريق لاعب اشبيلية كانوتي ..
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*وعادل المنتخب بهدف رائع من الخطير مدثر كاريكا ..
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*بعد التعادل استعاد المنتخب عافيته وبدا بتنظيم خطوطه ..
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*تالق كبير لحافظ ..
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*ربنــــــــــــــــا ينصرهم ...
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*انتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل ...
*

----------


## الامين1002

*منصورين باذن الله يااخوانا النتيجة كم اعصابي بايظة
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*النتيجة كم؟ والزمن المتبقي كم؟ ردوا علي انا مقلق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*انشاء الله هدف ثاني
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*للاسف لم ياتي هدف اخر
                        	*

----------

